# Making a black soap



## Tochie (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello,am Tochie. I recently took interest in soap making and I find it quite really interesting. Apparently,am looking to find a solution to make a perfect black soap with a natural lye (KOH) from ashes.
So my question is: What actual amount/quantity of base oil(e.g Coconut oil) and quantity of ash (plantain ashes) can be good to make a perfect bar of blacksoap?.
Would really find your feedback helpful [emoji1433].


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome Tochie. You really did not introduce yourself other than wanting to make soap and wanting a recipe, which is not a good idea when new to a forum. Many of us have spent years perfecting recipes, but we will give suggestions on good starting recipes

First off you cannot make a true African Black Soap if that is what you want, since you asked to make it with Plaintain Ashes. AFB is made in African Villages with time honored handed down recipes. Also here, we make bar soap with NaOH (sodium Hydroxide) not KOH (potassium hydroxide) which is used for Liquid Soap. You need to start reading the stickies in the forum for beginners, to start learning how to make soap. Also African Black is not actually Black. You can make a "Black" soap by adding in Activated Charcoal to any soap recipe


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello Tochie, and welcome!

I've done quite a bit of research on making this black soap, but never made it. If you google "diy african black soap" you'll find lots of information on how to make it, including using plantain ashes. I think you're courageous for even wanting to try it... it's rather labor intensive... especially making the lye solution from plantain ashes... which makes KOH, which results in a soft soap. 

I hope you will share your experience here once you've made it. I would love to hear how it goes for you.
HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 4, 2017)

I think it is a shame we cannot leave it to the people and tribe in Ghana to make and sell black soap. I certainly do not think a newbie should be trying to do such, but just learn to make soap


----------



## Tochie (Sep 5, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Welcome Tochie. You really did not introduce yourself other than wanting to make soap and wanting a recipe, which is not a good idea when new to a forum. Many of us have spent years perfecting recipes, but we will give suggestions on good starting recipes
> 
> First off you cannot make a true African Black Soap if that is what you want, since you asked to make it with Plaintain Ashes. AFB is made in African Villages with time honored handed down recipes. Also here, we make bar soap with NaOH (sodium Hydroxide) not KOH (potassium hydroxide) which is used for Liquid Soap. You need to start reading the stickies in the forum for beginners, to start learning how to make soap. Also African Black is not actually Black. You can make a "Black" soap by adding in Activated Charcoal to any soap recipe





Oh sorry for wrong intro...wasn't quite sure how thing are done...am quite new here as well...I appreciate your feedback and thanks for enlightening me. @ cmzaha[emoji106]


----------



## Tochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hello Tochie, and welcome!
> 
> I've done quite a bit of research on making this black soap, but never made it. If you google "diy african black soap" you'll find lots of information on how to make it, including using plantain ashes. I think you're courageous for even wanting to try it... it's rather labor intensive... especially making the lye solution from plantain ashes... which makes KOH, which results in a soft soap.
> 
> ...





@zanny_in_CO thanks a lot...I really do appreciate the kind gesture from you...And sure would definitely share my ideas and experience once I try it out.[emoji106]


----------



## Tochie (Sep 5, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I think it is a shame we cannot leave it to the people and tribe in Ghana to make and sell black soap. I certainly do not think a newbie should be trying to do such, but just learn to make soap





@cmzaha thats rather a harsh way to address one who is new to a forum...for one am not quite enlightened about how things are done here...I have learnt about a forum such as this were I can exchange ideas as well as try new things out and so decided to join with a good intention. But discouraging people who are new on a platform rather than enlightening them politely is rather uncalled for..


----------



## toxikon (Sep 5, 2017)

Welcome Tochie! I have never tried this technique so I may not be very helpful.

Soapmaking is a bit more complex than meets the eye, and I think starting with a more basic recipe may help you get your feet wet before trying to create your own lye from ashes.

Do you have access to regular old 100% NaOH? What types of oils do you have access to?

You can make a very nice soap with:

100% Coconut Oil
30% Lye Concentration
20% Superfat

Are you familiar with lye calculators? Do you know what "lye concentration" and "superfat" means? If not, you have plenty of reading to do!  

Check out the Soapmaking 101 videos on Youtube and begin the learning process! Good luck!


----------



## artemis (Sep 5, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Are you familiar with lye calculators? Do you know what "lye concentration" and "superfat" means? If not, you have plenty of reading to do!
> 
> Check out the Soapmaking 101 videos on Youtube and begin the learning process! Good luck!



While you do need a lye calculator, I don't think you need to understand lye concentration and SF to make your first batch. All the calculators come preset at levels that are fine for a first time.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 5, 2017)

artemis said:


> While you do need a lye calculator, I don't think you need to understand lye concentration and SF to make your first batch. All the calculators come preset at levels that are fine for a first time.



That's fair! Understanding the term isn't necessary right away, but it makes formulating your own recipes a bit easier down the road. I wish I had known what it meant when I first started, instead of just using the default "38% water as percent of oils" having no clue what any of it meant.


----------



## earlene (Sep 5, 2017)

Welcome, *Tochie*.  I certainly understand the desire to make African Black Soap; it is amazing soap.  And in my opinion, you have to be quite courageous to attempt this very complex and difficult process.  Kudos to you for your ambitious plans to try out this soap.

I have watched a few youtube videos about it and it looked so complex to me that I lost interest.  I still have a bar I bought about 2 or 3 years ago and have only cut a small portion off of it to use, so I decided I would not need to learn to master making this type of soap myself.  But I would really love to see how your journey in this endeavor progresses.

If you do a Google search the results on how to make Black Soap is really quite overwhelming, I found.  But there are actually a few threads here on SMF started by members who also wanted to and some actually did make Black Soap.  So I hope you find your answer here or elsewhere.  There is even a Ghana Soap School that teaches how to do this in an online tutorial, but they also sell the Potash made from cocoa pods, etc. if a soaper doesn't want to go to the lengths to make it themselves.  I thought that was pretty interesting.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 5, 2017)

Tochie said:


> @cmzaha thats rather a harsh way to address one who is new to a forum...for one am not quite enlightened about how things are done here...I have learnt about a forum such as this were I can exchange ideas as well as try new things out and so decided to join with a good intention. But discouraging people who are new on a platform rather than enlightening them politely is rather uncalled for..


Harsh no, realistic yes. For one making ABS is how many villages survive, so in my opinion if you want ABS then purchase the real ABS that is made in a tribe. 
Also it is not simply just making lye from ashes, there is a huge learning curve, then you most likely will not be happy with the results, and there is no magic with ABS soap, most is actually quite cleansing. While I am not a purest with most things when it comes to ABS I am. The village women work very hard over a large boiling pot to make it and I feel we should support them. I have purchased and sold ABS which comes directly from Ghana for several years and I have to disagree that it is amazing. We can make soap that is just as nice, but a few people swear by it. 

You will find me to be one that says how I feel, that is just me...


----------



## Tochie (Sep 5, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Harsh no, realistic yes. For one making ABS is how many villages survive, so in my opinion if you want ABS then purchase the real ABS that is made in a tribe.
> Also it is not simply just making lye from ashes, there is a huge learning curve, then you most likely will not be happy with the results, and there is no magic with ABS soap, most is actually quite cleansing. While I am not a purest with most things when it comes to ABS I am. The village women work very hard over a large boiling pot to make it and I feel we should support them. I have purchased and sold ABS which comes directly from Ghana for several years and I have to disagree that it is amazing. We can make soap that is just as nice, but a few people swear by it.
> 
> You will find me to be one that says how I feel, that is just me...





Its fine dear...a pleasure meeting you by the way.


----------



## Tochie (Sep 5, 2017)

@earlene thank you so much dear...I really do appreciate. Would love to share my experience as well once I get through with it.[emoji1431]


----------



## Tochie (Sep 5, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Welcome Tochie! I have never tried this technique so I may not be very helpful.
> 
> Soapmaking is a bit more complex than meets the eye, and I think starting with a more basic recipe may help you get your feet wet before trying to create your own lye from ashes.
> 
> ...





Wow...thank you very much @toxikon...I find your feedback very helpful [emoji39]


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 5, 2017)

Tochie said:


> @cmzaha thats rather a harsh way to address one who is new to a forum..





cmzaha said:


> Harsh no, realistic yes. For one making ABS is how many villages survive, so in my opinion if you want ABS then purchase the real ABS that is made in a tribe.
> Also it is not simply just making lye from ashes, there is a huge learning curve, then you most likely will not be happy with the results, and there is no magic with ABS soap, most is actually quite cleansing. While I am not a purest with most things when it comes to ABS I am. The village women work very hard over a large boiling pot to make it and I feel we should support them. I have purchased and sold ABS which comes directly from Ghana for several years and I have to disagree that it is amazing. We can make soap that is just as nice, but a few people swear by it.
> 
> You will find me to be one that says how I feel, that is just me...



Tochie, 
I do not think cmzaha was being harsh to you.  She was expressing her opinion of those who want to make African Black Soap.  I think it is an ethical question and in this case I agree with cmzaha.  I think the traditional makers, especially as they are the only ones who can make true black African soap using the traditional ingredients and recipe should be encouraged to make that soap and supported by the rest of the soaping community. 

I have seen numerous soap makers who sell "Black african Soap" which has a tiny percentage of true black African soap confettied into the soap or has activated charcoal added to it!  So that might be made with the ingredients but not by the true process. The public can be conned because they do not know better.  We do.

Maybe when you do your research you will come to a closer understanding of how difficult it would be to make a real black African soap unless we were in Africa and had the recipe and of the ethical dilemma facing us all.

Welcome to the forum - we are a diverse lot but we are all friendly.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 5, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I think it is a shame we cannot leave it to the people and tribe in Ghana to make and sell black soap. I certainly do not think a newbie should be trying to do such, but just learn to make soap


Ah, but Carolyn, dear heart, don't you remember when you first were starting out? Did you not get help, even a shared recipe, when you asked for it? I know I did and I'm forever grateful to those early mentors that so graciously and generously supported me in whatever I wanted to do.

I hear your concern for the women of Ghana and your point is well made, but even if I wanted to make ABS and sell it, I need the $$$ just as much as they do, maybe even more. They at least have financial support from a broad spectrum of organizations and individuals like you who are dedicated to that particular cause. For me? Not so much. :cry: And I know I'm not alone in this. There are plenty of soapers who need to supplement income just to make ends meet on a day-to-day basis. 

Plus, wouldn't it be fun to watch Tochie have at it?!    And offering advice when and where she needs it? I do get a kick out of watching an ambitious newbie taking on what most of us see as a considerable challenge! Kinda like myself when I first started soaping -- I made transparent soap BEFORE I learned how challenging it was. 

Choose: Encourage vs. Discourage = Helpful vs. Hurtful. In my heart I believe it is my job as an experienced soapmaker to be helpful and encourage newbies by answering their questions, if I can, or point them in the right direction when I can't.



> _You will find me to be one that says how I feel, that is just me..._


With all due respect, and I mean that, I'm just saying how I feel too. The difference is, you're allowed to speak your mind while I'm now at risk at being kicked off the forum for speaking mine. True or not, that's the way I feel.

So forgive me, everyone reading this, if I've ruffled feathers, stepped on toes, or broken eggshells I've tried very hard not to walk on. My conscience just won't let me be silenced today.


----------



## Saponificarian (Sep 5, 2017)

We have African Black Soap here in Nigeria and I can assure you that unless you join their guild, these women will not give you a recipe nor show you how it's done. The recipe is mostly handed down from mother to children or if you join a guild, you will apprentice for a few years before you are 'allowed' to even start making your own for sale with a whole sheet of rules on dos and don'ts. There is a reason why there is no comprehensive tutorial on YouTube on how to make African Black Soap.


----------



## Millie (Sep 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Tochie 

I would like to try and leach lye from ashes for a crazy soap experiment one day, just to really make soap from scratch, from local ingredients, and just for fun. And of course, after lots of research. 

There are some great threads in the beginner's section that will help guide you in making your first few batches of soap. Post your first recipe and any questions you have, and we'll all be scrambling to help  Save making lye from scratch til you get the hang of soaping in general (safety first!) Then experiment away, and please share your research and experiences with us. I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Tochie (Sep 6, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Tochie,
> I do not think cmzaha was being harsh to you.  She was expressing her opinion of those who want to make African Black Soap.  I think it is an ethical question and in this case I agree with cmzaha.  I think the traditional makers, especially as they are the only ones who can make true black African soap using the traditional ingredients and recipe should be encouraged to make that soap and supported by the rest of the soaping community.
> 
> I have seen numerous soap makers who sell "Black african Soap" which has a tiny percentage of true black African soap confettied into the soap or has activated charcoal added to it!  So that might be made with the ingredients but not by the true process. The public can be conned because they do not know better.  We do.
> ...





Oh thank you very much @Penelopejane[emoji1431][emoji4]


----------



## Tochie (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh thank you very much @Penelopejane[emoji1431][emoji4]


----------



## JuliaNegusuk (Sep 6, 2017)

When it comes to preserving black soap as the preserve of African women, I think that horse has already bolted.  You can buy African Black Soap melt and pour and special additives to add to your cold process soap to make it "African Black soap.  I also think a lot of the more commercially available black soap is factory made.  Sorry to be a real party pooper but I suspect that real African black soap probably would be illegal to sell in the UK and Europe as I doubt the traditional methods of making it would pass certification for safety reasons.


----------



## Tochie (Sep 8, 2017)

@JuliaNegusuk[emoji106]


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 8, 2017)

JuliaNegusuk said:


> When it comes to preserving black soap as the preserve of African women, I think that horse has already bolted.


LOL You made me laugh. Ain't that the truth, tho!  Well said.  

But, at the same time, kudos to Carolyn for doing her part to help women in Africa to improve their status. It's a good thing. I'm actually inspired by her comments to suggest to my soaping buddies who make ABS to sell to maybe do the same?

To Tochie: I have a ton of research on ABS somewhere in my files and if I can ever find it (pathetic, I know) I'd be happy to help you try to make it... when and if I have time, of course. 

Namaste [emoji1431]


----------



## JuliaNegusuk (Sep 8, 2017)

I did post the name of a book I found on Ebay the other day but the post didn't work.  Here it is - African Black Soap & How To Make It by Melinda Rolf.  I found it when I was looking for some to buy, just out of interest (though  I suspect its illegal it is still readily available, but then so is crack cocaine I suppose.  There's a thought, cocaine soap.  That would give you a bit of zip and zing in the morning shower! No, that is not a recommendation, either the soap or the book!  Really - don't try it!  I bet this post is deleted for leading new soap makers astray!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 8, 2017)

JuliaNegusuk said:


> When it comes to preserving black soap as the preserve of African women, I think that horse has already bolted.  You can buy African Black Soap melt and pour and special additives to add to your cold process soap to make it "African Black soap.  I also think a lot of the more commercially available black soap is factory made.  Sorry to be a real party pooper but I suspect that real African black soap probably would be illegal to sell in the UK and Europe as I doubt the traditional methods of making it would pass certification for safety reasons.


That may be true and the Dodu Osum is manufactured and not not at all similiar to ABS. It is fine if one wants to make it but I stick to the opinion that is should not be sold as ABS. Even though you probably cannot sell it in the UK but can you purchase it for personal use? People are always going to try and duplicate, but even village to village cannot duplicate ABS. So I only say, sell it as black soap but do not try to say it is ABS. I make black soap, but it is activated charcoal soap and I have added in powdered plantain, but that does not mean it is ABS. 
Here is a link in the UK for ABS http://www.belenostherapy.co.uk/ourshop/prod_765665-African-Black-Soap-Natural-Ghana-Soap.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 8, 2017)

_"...When it comes to preserving black soap as the preserve of African women, I think that horse has already bolted...."_

True that. But even though others are taking unfair advantage of the handcrafts and traditions of certain cultural groups, that does not make this practice okay. And the horse might return to the barn if enough people act to stop the unfairness. It's been done in the past; it can happen again. Sometimes the makers have the financial clout to make the point; sometimes it's the consumers who have to speak up. 

The hard working weavers of South America, for example, are frustrated and angry about having their traditional designs copied and cheaply mass produced so other people can make money selling "South American handwoven goods." No one of them has the resources to fight the copyright violations, but some are banding together and pooling their resources to challenge the copy-cats.  

I imagine soap makers in Africa feel the same about outsiders latching onto making, using, and selling "African black soap" that doesn't have a hint of Africa about it and certainly doesn't bring any money to their businesses and communities.

There's nothing wrong with riffing on the general concept of a generic "black soap", however, because no one group has a lock-hold on using various carbon-based materials in soap. So have a go at it, but make the soap your own creation and let it stand on its own merit. 

So how would a soap maker do a legitimate riff on the "black soap" idea? The easiest is to use of powdered activated carbon -- it's roughly equivalent to using ashes, although I concede it doesn't have the same "back to nature" feel as real ashes. So what about using ash from one's local plants to make the soap? For me, a native born Iowan living in Iowa, I'd probably create an Iowa black soap made with ashes of corn (maize) plants. 

_"...What actual amount/quantity of base oil(e.g Coconut oil) and quantity of ash (plantain ashes) can be good to make a perfect bar of blacksoap?..."_

There is no one perfect soap, and ABS is a great example of that, as Carolyn points out. Even the people who make this soap as part of their cultural tradition may not be able to give you exact numbers even if they were inclined to share.


----------



## TheStat (Sep 9, 2017)

Here's a recipe


----------



## JuliaNegusuk (Sep 9, 2017)

In reply to cmzaha, yes I think you can probably buy "for personal use" (sounds more like a drug than ever).  I think you would have to import it direct from Africa yourself.  If you bought it wholesale from Africa and tried to sell it in Europe, then I think you would be breeching regulations.  The EU set standards for manufacturers and retailers to meet whether or not you are resident or importing, and as someone who has gone to a lot of time, trouble and expense getting my recipes formally certified for legal sale, I think this is entirely fair.  There is nothing to stop anyone from going through the process, as I have done.  But I think it is very unlikely that traditionally made soap would pass certification as safe for use and sale to the public.  This does mean that traditional products and methods of manufacture are at a disadvantage and possibly in the long term and, unless maintained by a few hobbyists, will probably disappear.  Which is very sad, but what price safety?  The alternative is we go back to Victorian times when people used to arsenic in sweets to colour them green and make bread with ground limestone.


----------



## Tochie (Sep 9, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> LOL You made me laugh. Ain't that the truth, tho!  Well said.
> 
> But, at the same time, kudos to Carolyn for doing her part to help women in Africa to improve their status. It's a good thing. I'm actually inspired by her comments to suggest to my soaping buddies who make ABS to sell to maybe do the same?
> 
> ...





Sure...will b so grateful..[emoji1431][emoji1431][emoji1431]


----------



## Tochie (Sep 9, 2017)

@Zany_in_CO sure...will b so grateful [emoji1431][emoji1431][emoji177]


----------



## Kimberly60 (Nov 16, 2017)

*African Black Soap*

I am sort of a newbie myself (a few months into it) having only a few hundred bars under my belt now.  A friend of mine asked for something for her black daughter's dry skin and after Googling I found African Black Soap.  Looking into it I determined that I will not attempt this for a few reasons; 1.) too labor intensive and therefore decreasing my profit margin 2.) I stumbled upon the Ghana Soap School and learned that this is a vocational school that is providing soap making and business skills to students throughout Africa and the USA. In my opinion it appears to be giving students a leg up to achieve financial independence. 3.) And if I really want to purchase African Black Soap I can though Bulk Apothecary or another vendor and make my life easier. 

And for now, I have suggested a nice Shea butter soap for my friend's daughter to see how that works. If it doesn't then I will direct her to Bulk to place an order or better yet, find a vendor graduate of the Ghana School who would like to sell some.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 16, 2017)

Kimberly60 said:


> I am sort of a newbie myself (a few months into it) having only a few hundred bars under my belt now.  A friend of mine asked for something for her black daughter's dry skin and after Googling I found African Black Soap.  Looking into it I determined that I will not attempt this for a few reasons; 1.) too labor intensive and therefore decreasing my profit margin 2.) I stumbled upon the Ghana Soap School and learned that this is a vocational school that is providing soap making and business skills to students throughout Africa and the USA. In my opinion it appears to be giving students a leg up to achieve financial independence. 3.) And if I really want to purchase African Black Soap I can though Bulk Apothecary or another vendor and make my life easier.
> 
> And for now, I have suggested a nice Shea butter soap for my friend's daughter to see how that works. If it doesn't then I will direct her to Bulk to place an order or better yet, find a vendor graduate of the Ghana School who would like to sell some.


Glad you decided not to try to make and sell it. It needs to be reserved for the People of Ghana to help support their villages. All said, I have never found it to be great soap. I used to have a supplier that imported it in. A few months of making soap and selling....:headbanging: nope I will behave  :silent:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 17, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> .............I hear your concern for the women of Ghana and your point is well made, but even if I wanted to make ABS and sell it, I need the $$$ just as much as they do, maybe even more.............



You are more in need of money than village women in Africa?  REALLY?  Not to mention, while charities are active there (as they are where you are, I imagine) the ability to produce something for profit rather than live from hand-outs is life changing for them.

Of all the exceedingly odd things you have posted, this is certainly top 5.


----------

